# vintage swap/show july 31-aug 2



## cinelliphyle (Apr 10, 2009)

Centralia Washington "Pedal And Piston Rendezvous" Vintage motorcycle and bicycle swap and show. Three day event with camping, beer garden, live music and entertainment, swap space available for $35 for all three days includes camp space. Great food, great bikes. great people, Awards/trophies, raffle, etc. etc.
fell free to contact me at 253-826-0252 or rick@vroomart.com
 Dont miss this one!!


----------

